# Coilpack Boot - R32 GTR



## Mike-998 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm in need of one rubber boot for a R32 GTR coilpack - anyone got one going spare?


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Still in need yes I have


----------



## Mike-998 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi thanks but I did manage to get hold of one.


----------

